# Getting tobacco smell out of mason jars



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I tried washing the jars in the dishwasher and hand washing the lids but there is still quite a bit of smell in there from the tobacco that I used to have in them. I want to store some others with out them being tainted, what can i do to get the old smell out.

Cheers


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> I tried washing the jars in the dishwasher and hand washing the lids but there is still quite a bit of smell in there from the tobacco that I used to have in them. I want to store some others with out them being tainted, what can i do to get the old smell out.
> 
> Cheers


hi you can buy new lid inserts thats what i do. once you open them they dont seal as well. just bought lid inserts and i think they were 2.50 for 12. you can also buy new lids that come with the band and insert there like 3.50 for 12. i use the dish washer and dont find the jars have a smell but the lid insert will keep the smell that why i replace them. hope this helps


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

You could boil them or maybe if you sealed them with a little baking soda inside it would absorb the odor in a few days' time.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

I get rubbing alcohol and swish it around in there for a couple minutes. Then i leave it in my closet overnight to dry.

I used to boil them but now it's just gotten too time-consuming.


----------



## Darth Smoker (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd like to know how to get the pickle smell out of my tobacco jars
Roy


----------



## old4x4 (May 30, 2008)

Darth Smoker said:


> I'd like to know how to get the pickle smell out of my tobacco jars
> Roy


 Ha ha...that's my problem, too. I thought I was the only one!


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Yah just the lids have the smell, I guess I'll be buying more lids then


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Fill 'em with moonshine? :al


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Mark C said:


> Fill 'em with moonshine? :al


.............. and then send them to me! :chk


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

What, huh? Lids 12 for $2.50. :w

Oh Mason jar lids, yeah just replace them. Once the rubber seal has been compromised on the lid they should be replaced anyways 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1894195&postcount=306


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, I have to go grocery shopping tomorrow anyways so I will see if vons has the lids, if not I have to try to find a Smart and Final I guess.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

If I'm using a mason jar for a different tobacco, I put it in the microwave full of water, put a small wooden spoon or shish-kabob stick (wooden) to aid in boiling, and set it for 5 minutes.

Dump the water, let it cool a couple hours, and it should be good to go. Glass doesn't hold smells that well as it is. I've never smelled a "ghost" of the previous tobacco on the new one.

You can do the same with the pickle ghost, actually, although it may take some soap and water scrubbing and a couple trips to the microwave. You'd definently have to replace the lid on that one!

My wife is Polish, and I have used a jar after her cooking for my tobacco before, but that was in an extreme case. The tobacco didn't smell/taste like Polish food....although that may be a whole new genre! I might just try that!

WWhermit


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Dissolved dishwasher detergent (Cascade) in boiling water. Allow the jars to sit 15 minutes then rinse with more boiling water. I find the aroma really clings to the little seal on the lid and never try to reuse them after emptying the jar.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

The really simple way is to wash it thoroughly and then crumple up a piece of newspaper and then seal the jar back up for a week. When you open it back up take out the newspaper and the smell should be gone.

Don't know how this works and it still blows my mind. My wife told me that she has done this for years to get the smell out of tupperware.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

run them through the dishwasher, use the heated dry cycle as well - buy new lids


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I got the smell out of the jars with the dish washer but I have to get new lids before i store anything away.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Do you wash the new lids beofre using or are they good to go right out of the box.


----------

